# Getting a 360 W00T!



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, my parents said they'd get me one for my birthday, but I'll probably be getting it earlier than that, so in about a week. I'm so excited..    			 The first games I'm getting are Gears of War and Oblivion.     

Any tips on some games to get? Or any other sweet 360 thingies I'm in for that I'm missing by just playing my friend's 360's?

EDIT: For all you fanboy idiots out there who are planning to hit me with 'ZOMG WII IS MO RIGINAL L;OL!', eat this:

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Wii, but I also want some power and regular play style, with more multiplayer. Boom.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 1, 2007)

If you're gonna have Live, Geometry Wars is a must!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 1, 2007)

I probably won't because of this r-tarded dial-up, but I'll just use my friend's connections.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm getting a 360.. when Halo 3 releases     

I'll prolly get it with Oblivion and Halo 3.. I've heard Oblivion is awesome.

Have fun with the 360, its awesome!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, Halo 3 is on my top 'to get list'.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 1, 2007)

Boom! Another one knows that 360 isn't "OmG craPier tahn mah WiI!!1!!1!"

Go Gears of War


----------



## Grawr (Mar 1, 2007)

Viva Pinata!


----------



## Zelandonia (Mar 1, 2007)

Awsome that you're getting a 360, I don't have either.

I don't have any suggestions other than what have already been said, but I'd get Oblivion for PC instead. Player-Made Mods pwn.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 1, 2007)

Graw 2 is coming out on the 8th I think.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice.

 :gyroidgrin: 

Oblivion FTW.  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## JJRamone2 (Mar 1, 2007)

graw 2 and crackdown also. Crackdown comes with a halo 3 beta demo. Also when you get it, talk to me and we'll play some GoW. Oh and yeah, Oblivion is better on the PC mods really make the difference.


----------



## Frenchie7 (Mar 1, 2007)

360>Wii

Wii is cheap and I'd never buy the 360 but if my parents did, I'm sorry but it kills the wii. I envy you. <_<


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2007)

Mass Effect, Bioshock, Halo 3, Assassin's Creed, Unreal Tournament 3... Need I go on, Pokefab?  You better pick up all these titles.

Oh, and Lost Planet too.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 1, 2007)

Frenchie7 said:
			
		

> 360>Wii
> 
> Wii is cheap and I'd never buy the 360 but if my parents did, I'm sorry but it kills the wii. I envy you. <_<


 The wii has no games yet... but it's got a great lineup for now, aswell as the 360... Halo 3 by the end of the year, aswell as Fable 2 which you've totally got to get because Fable was the best game on Xbox.

I'd also recommend Mass Effect, that game looks like it could turn out being pretty sweet... same with Bioshock.

they've got a ton of FPS's coming out that are supposed to be top notch. <3


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Mar 1, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2007)

360 has a year advantage, Storm, what do you expect?  Currently, the Wii doesn't have a whole lot of software.  The end of this year should be interesting... All of the consoles will have something big, so it'll definitely be interesting.  Well, the PS3 won't really have anything other than Lair and Heavenly Sword (MGS4 =/= 2007 most likely), so, uhh...  It'll basically be 360 Vs. Wii


----------



## ƒish (Mar 1, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> 360 has a year advantage, Storm, what do you expect?  Currently, the Wii doesn't have a whole lot of software.  The end of this year should be interesting... All of the consoles will have something big, so it'll definitely be interesting.  Well, the PS3 won't really have anything other than Lair and Heavenly Sword (MGS4 =/= 2007 most likely), so, uhh...  It'll basically be 360 Vs. Wii


 Lair looks decent... graphics wise, but from the looks of it, it's going to play like Dynasty Warriors except instead of being on the ground, you just fly around on a big dragon and kill everyone.  Lovely.

360 is solid right now, Wii is getting there, they've got an awesome lineup. 360 is just adding more fuel to their fire, and the ps3... well... besides the fact that it's lost nearly every exclusive it was touting around with in the beginning... I'm sure MGS4 fans will love the ps3, until MGS4 gets announced for the 360 that is.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 1, 2007)

360 is good, Crackdown is decent my roommate has a 360 and it is a pretty good game from what I played.  

I still think I like my Wii more though, my problem though is that I am just not that big of a fan of FPS games normally... most just all end up the same, and the stories really aren't great.....and I mean if you look at all the best games on the 360 most are some kinda shooting thing.  Don't get me wrong they can be fun, but I don't know.  

Anyway I might get a second system this gen, but it will be a year or two...  and could depend on whether BluRay suddenly starts taking the market, and if Sony steps up their lineup.  Honestly what they have out right now is crap, and keep in mind RFoM is a FPS which as I previously stated I don't really like.  

At least contrary to what sony says I shouldn't have any trouble finding a PS3, and definitely no problem finding a 360. I think I need to wait for a price drop for them though, significantly more in the case of sony. 

Although I have to say like the DS the Wii currently has mainly gimmicky titles.  I really do like the Wario Ware for it though, and still occasionally play sports.  TP obviously rocked but it is a port...   However the Wii does have a great lineup this year if they don't delay them all to next year  <_<   Still I am glad with my choice.  I think I'll get Wii play after all it is pretty much 10$ for the game and I need another couple Wiimotes to make a set.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 2, 2007)

I really want one now.
I've got an account on another console.
But i'll have to wait to get mine.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh my god, I forgot about so many of those titles you guys mentioned.

Assasian's Creed is a must in my book, I'll need that one. Crackdown looks alright, but I really want Lost Planet and Bioshock; I saw that one in GI.

Anyway, I'd totally be happy to play Gears with you, JJ. I need to beat it on Hardcore first.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 2, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Oh my god, I forgot about so many of those titles you guys mentioned.
> 
> Assasian's Creed is a must in my book, I'll need that one. Crackdown looks alright, but I really want Lost Planet and Bioshock; I saw that one in GI.
> 
> Anyway, I'd totally be happy to play Gears with you, JJ. I need to beat it on Hardcore first.


 I'm not so sure about lost planet... is bioshock out yet though, that did look awesome.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Oh my god, I forgot about so many of those titles you guys mentioned.
> 
> Assasian's Creed is a must in my book, I'll need that one. Crackdown looks alright, but I really want Lost Planet and Bioshock; I saw that one in GI.
> 
> Anyway, I'd totally be happy to play Gears with you, JJ. I need to beat it on Hardcore first.


 Eh, I wouldn't get Crackdown though.  From what I heard the only good thing in it is the Halo 3 demo.  I heard from a friend that it's basically a GTA copy...

I would get Lost Planet, Assassin's Creed, Bioshock, Mass Effect, Unreal Tournament 3, Halo 3, and some others that escape me at the moment.  Viva Pinata wouldn't hurt either though.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 2, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whats wrong with that?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Unoriginality = phail.

Assassin's Creed, on the other hand, is one of the most original titles slated for any platform in recent _years_.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 2, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well it is GTA like... although with almost matrix like skills    			  Yay jumping from building to building!

The godfather was also very GTA like... only in um whatever time period that is... is it the 30ies?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Oh my god, I forgot about so many of those titles you guys mentioned.
> 
> Assasian's Creed is a must in my book, I'll need that one. Crackdown looks alright, but I really want Lost Planet and Bioshock; I saw that one in GI.
> 
> Anyway, I'd totally be happy to play Gears with you, JJ. I need to beat it on Hardcore first.


don't bother with Hardcore, beat Casual then Insane, you get both the acheivments from Insane and that way it doesn't get boring.

Oh and crackdown is quite fun, and this is coming from a guy who HATES GTA WITH A PASSION. Its kinda like robocop but cooler.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 3, 2007)

One word for the people thinking that Sony's batting big with the Blue-ray.

BETAMAX.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 3, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> One word for the people thinking that Sony's batting big with the Blue-ray.
> 
> BETAMAX.


 Hey only time can tell, the market has not yet leaned either way really very much. So who know what will happen.  It could be a really good thing sometime, btu at the time they released the PS3, aka present time, it was pretty stupid to have it when it is still expensive, and for the most part unneeded.  Why would I want the next gen of DVD when I don't think my current tv can handle it......


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 3, 2007)

Ugh, I keep trying to convince them to get me it early, but they're being stubborn.. >_>


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 3, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> Ugh, I keep trying to convince them to get me it early, but they're being stubborn.. >_>


 well they could be waiting for a deal... or something... iono


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 3, 2007)

Definitely get Oblivion, I rented it last night and love it.

I usually dislike extreme in-depth rpgs but this one is nice.


----------

